# Y'all sighted in yet?



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

My trusty Mosin-Nagant hex that I sporterized is still shooting true. First shot at 100 yards was in the red, so I started plinking the 3" steel target.

I need to get my ass in the woods more, but if a deer or hog comes within range, it's dead. :thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Mine stay sighted in year round. Between shooting paper or shooting hogs at night there's no lack of powder being burnt over here.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Mine stay sighted in year round. Between shooting paper or shooting hogs at night there's no lack of powder being burnt over here.


Take me night hog hunting!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you are set!!! Only one I sighted in was my smoke pole that I just hung a scope on!!!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, all mine stay sighted in, ya know in case of zombie attacks and such.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

No I bought some 60gr Partitions for the .223 and I haven't even had time to relaod them... So I just decided to buy a bunch of 55gr Gold Dots this year... My .277 wolverines chambered isn't fulled reamed out so I have to send that barrel back. 300 ultra I haven't had time to even reload for that... So really yeah I'm not ready at all.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't had to adjust the scope on my gun in 5+ years I shoot it before the season and make sure it is still on and won't check it again unless I feel like I bumped it or something but that's just me. I also don't get to hunt much so my guns pretty much just stay in the safe


----------



## keithelder (Aug 1, 2016)

I've got to break out my 270 and take it over to my buddies house and sight it in. Going hunting the 19th north mississippi.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Mine are but wont do me any good, just had back surgery last week [third year in a roe] might be able to get out in late Dec. or Jan., looks like I'll be hunting through ya'll on the forum again this year. Good luck everyone.


----------

